# Bauklötze staunen: Die 38 besten Minecraft-Texture-Packs und Mods für bessere Grafik



## TheKhoaNguyen (13. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bauklötze staunen: Die 38 besten Minecraft-Texture-Packs und Mods für bessere Grafik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bauklötze staunen: Die 38 besten Minecraft-Texture-Packs und Mods für bessere Grafik


----------



## SeloX (13. Juli 2011)

MeineKraft ist auch nicht schlecht, zumindest verwende ich davon das Honey-TexturePack.
Hier der Link: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/146053-64x16x-meine-kraft-4-packs-148k-downloads-wtf/


----------



## Homeboy25 (13. Juli 2011)

ich finde Misa´s Realtic und LB Photo Realism, 1.7 - 256x256 am besten !


----------



## BSEUNHIR (13. Juli 2011)

Clean Design nutze ich, das hätte erwähnt werden sollen. Sieht schön aus und ist deutlich weniger anstrengend für die Augen!
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/94020-shortstuf7s-clean-design-pack-v19-full-v171-support/


----------



## Revan1199 (13. Juli 2011)

Sind einige schöne dabei, ich habe mir aber ein eigenes 256er Texturpack gebastelt, da ich nicht immer alles gut fand, z.B. bei dem von LB.


----------



## Maxll (14. Juli 2011)

Wow da habt ihr euch ja echt Mühe gemacht. Wer noch mehr will, dem empfehle ich diese Sammlung: http://thinkminecraft.de/texture-packs/

echt krass, was die Community so produziert


----------



## Larsi-Blasi (14. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Sammlung!
Ich nutze derzeit LB Photo Realism. In der Überschrift steht aber was von Mods und ich seh keine...da würde ich mir demnächst noch ein Artikel speziell über Grafik-Mods wünschen, sollte es davon mehrere geben . Ich kenn derzeit nur GLSL Shaders, welcher DoF, Blur usw. hinzufügt, aber noch nicht so ganz stabil läuft.


----------



## GAMEOVER1236 (4. August 2011)

Da habt ihr euch ja sehr viel Mühe gegeben!
Was ich mir wünschen könnte ist das ihr maps hineinstellt mit downloads


----------



## TeZwo (28. August 2011)

mal ein echt guter Bericht, eine Sammlung an Minimaps á la Minispiele wie so was hier --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-wt10AAU10&feature=feedlik wäre echt super!


----------



## SnowmanGER (28. August 2011)

Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen was so besonders an diesem Spiel sein soll. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLdoMRA6eks&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## d00mfreak (28. August 2011)

SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen was so besonders an diesem Spiel sein soll.
> 
> Gamescom 2011 Walkthrough [Full HD] Music by Pendulum (Crush) - YouTube


 
Du solltest dich fragen, bei wie vielen anderen Spielen das bei dir noch der Fall ist (es sei denn, Minecraft ist tatsächlich das erste Spiel, das dir nicht zusagt), und dann nochmal überlegen, ob jedes dieser Spiele ein solch sinnloses Posting wert ist.


----------



## Skaty12 (28. August 2011)

SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen was so besonders an diesem Spiel sein soll.
> 
> Gamescom 2011 Walkthrough [Full HD] Music by Pendulum (Crush) - YouTube


 Wohl damals nie mit Lego gespielt, was?
Außerdem: Was soll dieses bescheuerte Video, was mit dem Thema Minecraft herzlich wenig zu tun hat? Wird vermutlich ein Grund haben, warum das Video so wenig Klicks hat...


----------



## xxardon (28. August 2011)

1. Meinekraft 2. Minecraft 4 Kids 3. Bordercraft 4.Photo Realism


----------



## z3ro22 (28. August 2011)

für leute die nicht fähig sind kreativ zu sein ist das spiel auch nichts.

ich zocke es total gerne mit 4 weiteren leuten ich liebe es.


----------



## Icewindtale (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja Ich finde das Spiel ist der grösste Rotz dens gibt, aber es gibt Leute die auch Notarzt 2012 zocken von daher naja viel spass dabei ich bleibe bei BF3 und Anno etc.....


----------



## TobiasHome (13. Dezember 2011)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Naja Ich finde das Spiel ist der grösste Rotz dens gibt, aber es gibt Leute die auch Notarzt 2012 zocken von daher naja viel spass dabei ich bleibe bei BF3 und Anno etc.....


 
Ich zocke auch Minecraft und es ist imo ein vollwertiges Spiel. Es hat zwar keine echte Story, aber es macht wirklich viel Spaß.
So Leute wie du, die es als "grösster Rotz" empfinden, haben wahrscheinlich eine armselige, traurige Kindheit gehabt. D.h., ohne Kreativität, ohne Lego usw. 
Außerdem, was interessiert dich der Artikel, wenn du Minecraft doch sowieso nicht spielst? Nur um nen Kommentar abzugeben, dass alles Mist ist, was du selbst nicht magst? Jeder kann ja seine eigene Meinung haben, aber es ist nervig, wenn jeder sie auch laut rausposaunt und damit (wenn vllt auch unabsichtlich) andere Leute kränkt (z.B. solche, die Notarzt 2012 spielen).


----------



## Prokolon (13. Dezember 2011)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Naja Ich finde das Spiel ist der grösste Rotz dens gibt, aber es gibt Leute die auch Notarzt 2012 zocken von daher naja viel spass dabei ich bleibe bei BF3 und Anno etc.....


Ganz offensichtlich findest Du auch, dass Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung der "grösste Rotz dens gibt" sind. Spiele ruhig weiter BF3 und Anno, das bringt Dir sicher mehr als anständige schriftliche Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## maggi92 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bestes Texturepack: MeineKraft von Honeyball.


----------



## Singler (13. Dezember 2011)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Naja Ich finde das Spiel ist der grösste Rotz dens gibt, aber es gibt Leute die auch Notarzt 2012 zocken von daher naja viel spass dabei ich bleibe bei BF3 und Anno etc.....



Schön... nur interessiert sich kein Schwein für deine unqualifizierte Meinung, erst Recht nicht, was du als "Rotz" bezeichnest.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Dezember 2011)

schöne Ansammlung von Mods , besonders Minecraft 4 Kids + Cell Shaded..
Gerade bei Minecraft passt dieser Comic-Look  :- )  ,aber bei Shootern wie Borderlands  ...
naja, jedem das Seine, aber mein Fall ist das nicht 
Aber die "normale" Version hat auch ihren eigenen Charme, deswegen mag ich diese Realism-Grafikmods überhaupt nicht, weil diese eben Minecraft des eben so einzigartigen, weil simplen Grafikstils berauben


----------



## HolyHerbert (13. Dezember 2011)

Leute? Welche von denen sind mit Minecraft 1.0 kompatibel? Oftmals wurden die nur bis zur Beta 1.8 oder so gepatcht und sind jetzt nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Mendos (13. Dezember 2011)

@HolyHerbert:
Schau am besten mal auf http://www.planetminecraft.com, da steht zu jedem Texture Pack die unterstützte Version mit dabei.

Ich bevorzuge aktuell Ovo's Rustic Pack. Das ist schön stimmig


----------

